# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Интоксикации и как избавиться от вредных привычек, когда нет энтузиазма в СК

## Alexa108108

Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. Знаю о СК уже давно, стараюсь практиковать, знаю, что есть Кришна, верю в это, но нет вкуса к практике, точнее он был несколько лет назад, был сильнейший энтузиазм, потом он прошёл. Была обычная материальная жизнь, присутствовали интоксикации и тд. Сейчас снова есть делание погрузиться в сознание Кришны, но сильной тяги к чтению книг, повторении мантры нет, от силы в день повторяется 4 круга, но при этом всегда есть мысли о Кришне. На данный момент ощущение апатии, что я в подвешенном состоянии, что не хочется жить обычной жизнью, что это всё майя, но при этом и нету рвение в сознании кришны. Из старой жизни тянуться зависимости, интоксикации, чувствую, что это очень мешает, но никак не могу избавиться от этого. Понимаю, что низший вкус должен замениться высшим, но никак не могу этого добиться. Вечно скатываюсь вниз. Прошу Кришну о помощи в избавлении от зависимости к интоксикациям, но пока без изменений. Ощущение, что в жизни особо ничего не радует и хочется по этому забыться с помощью интоксикаций. Вы можете сказать- забудься в Сознании Кришны, здесь экстаз и всё, что надо живому существу, но я ничего особо не чувствую. Не Читаю мантру потому-что нужно, слушаю духовные лекции на автомате, стараюсь жизнь по правилам, но как-то всё размыто выходит. Помогите советом, как выйти из этого запутанного круга. Харе Кришна

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна. Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я прошу прощения, не совсем поняла как Вас зовут и как к Вам обращаться.. но так или иначе я очень благодарна Вам за поднятую тему.
"Вы можете сказать- забудься в Сознании Кришны, здесь экстаз и всё, что надо живому существу". Не скажу) Так как сама не так давно была в этой же ситуации. Почти один в один.

К сожалению, могу быть на форуме не так часто, раз в месяц от силы, поэтому я благодарна Вам и за Ваше терпение, что ждали ответа так долго.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Мне нужно несколько дней, чтобы ответить Вам. Хотелось бы помедитировать над Вашим вопросом. Думаю, до 20 августа мне хватит времени.

С уважением,
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна! 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Первое что хотелось бы Вам сказать - это спасибо. Спасибо за Вашу смелость и искренность. Не всякий может признаться себе (а уж тем более другим) в том, что ходит по кругу. И то, что несмотря на кажущееся отсутствие вкуса, Вы продолжаете практиковать, бороться за свое право на Сознание Кришны, это говорит о многом. Скажу честно, само Ваше недовольство своим положением это - высокий уровень! Ведь часто так бывает, что нас покрывает самоуспокоенность, и жизнь превращается в планомерную “благостную” жизнь, когда ничего не беспокоит: и джапа читается, и в Храм раз в неделю ходится.. но при этом сам дух преданности, внутреннего поиска, полностью исчезает. Такая жизнь - вот это страшно. 

Есть немало примеров преданных, которые переживали кризис, подобно Вашему, оставляли практику, но не оставляли желание преодолеть себя и вернуться. Что происходило дальше? В итоге, эти преданные стали невероятно зрелыми и серьезными в своей практике, некоторые - лидерами общества. Именно благодаря осознанной борьбе и титаническим усилиям, которые им пришлось приложить, они не по-наслышке осознали ЧТО такое Майя, и в отличие от остальных, кому дается все легко, они по-настоящему научились бояться Ее.
*Шрила Прабхупада говорил: „Мое отличие от вас всех – в том, что я боюсь майи, а вы не боитесь. Я боюсь майи, а вы не боитесь. Вы думаете: „А, чего майа, там …” Майи надо бояться."* 

Благодаря этому, эти преданные научились ценить те крупицы Сознания Кришны, которые у них есть. Удалось прочитать круг джапы? Они искренне чувствуют благодарность за это. Потому что, не факт, что к вечеру ты вообще вспомнишь о Святых Именах. А если и вспомнишь (что уже МИЛОСТЬ), то гуны могут так скрутить, что будет реально не хотеться воспевать! И наша жизнь сейчас тому пример. Даже если вдруг мы выспались, и в нас проснулся энтузиазм служить Кришне, в другое мгновение плотные тучи желаний могут  полностью скрыть это искру бхакти в непроглядной тьме. И самое поразительное, что когда энтузиазм возвращается, мы думаем, что все, мы победили, теперь так будет всегда, и можно расслабиться. Ведь я отлично себя чувствую, можно попозже лечь, или налечь на прасад в 22 вечера, ведь я в обществе преданных, или отложить свои круги на попозже, ведь кажется, что 100% я их внимательно смогу вычитать вечером..! Вот это сила майи.

И я поздравляю Вас, сейчас Вы получили реализованный опыт того, насколько Майя может связать нас по рукам и ногам. И благодаря этому, Вы сможете начать свой путь преданного служения совершенно в другом качестве!! Может показаться, что Вы начинаете  “с самого начала”, и что Вы за десятки лет так никуда и не продвинулись,  но на самом деле, духовная практика формируется благодаря подобному опыту. Наши ошибки, наши падения, наши попытки вставать позволяют нам обрести правильное настроение, которое необходимо в практике Бхакти. Если, конечно, у преданного присутствует умонастроение ученика. А  у Вас оно присутствует на 100%. Поэтому, я уверена, что по милости Господа и преданных, Вы преодолеете все препятствия и вернете свой вкус к духовной практике! 

Знаете, я могла бы написать ответ в двух предложениях, поделиться тем, что помогает восстановить вкус. Но почему-то мне захотелось поделиться с Вами именно внутренней составляющей, тем, как можно смотреть на мир

Я вижу в Вас очень глубокую привязанность к Кришне. Ведь только искренние глубокие отношения могут сохранить память о Нем, даже когда мы погружаемся в пучину забытия. Это также значит, что Вы Ему невероятно дороги. Это не просто штамповые громкие слова. *Я хочу Вас попросить попробовать по-настоящему прочувствовать значение этих слов.* Вы очень дороги Кришне. И Ему не все равно, что с Вами. Не “впринципе, со всеми”, а лично с Вами. И Он заинтересован лишь в Вашей победе, в Вашем счастье. Поэтому, все, что происходит с Вами сейчас, и происходило за эти годы, во всех этих сложностях, уже запрограммирована возможность Вашей победы. Хоть тысячу жизней убегайте от Него, Он Вас никогда не оставит. Из любви, позволит Вам исполнить Свои желания, но будет рядом. Будет ждать. 
А теперь Вы встали на путь Сознания Кришны. После миллионов лет ожидания, Вы позвали Его..! 

Знаете, у меня недавно происходило тоже самое в жизни. Вначале энтузиазм, потом практически после инициации, такой кризис! На несколько лет. Я не оставляла практику, но было очень тяжело, появились долги, ушел вкус.. появилось чувство вины. Вот все, что Вы описываете! И погрузиться в материальное не получалось, все стало бессмысленным. Но по какой-то беспричинной милости я помнила Его. И в какой-то момент я осознала, что *вот сейчас я могу по-настоящему разобраться в том, чего же хочу я.* Не когда энтузиазм бьет ключем и все легко, а когда нет вкуса, нет розовых очков, теперь я могу решить для себя “оно мне надо или нет”. Это заняло много времени. И вроде даже материальные успехи начали возвращаться: вышла замуж, стала путешествовать, стали исполняться мечты. Но беспристрастно наблюдая за собой, в какой-то момент, я наконец поняла, что ХОЧУ во что бы то ни стало, стать преданной. Не для галочки, не внешне, я захотела реально вернуть свою веру!! Хотя на тот момент, от нее почти ничего не осталось. Я честно видела, что меня не тянет в Храм, не тянет к преданным, я вижу недостатки, читать и слушать для меня стало невероятной аскезой, а сила следовать обетам и привычкам спустилась практически на ноль. 

Плачевно, да?) Но именно в этот период я стала по-тихоньку учиться принимать себя (не потакать себе, а принимать. Это важно не путать  :smilies:  ), принимать свой уровень, и то, насколько я завишу от своих чувств. По-тихоньку я стала разбираться в механизмах порабощения гунами, и то как это проявляется. Через какое-то время, хотя силы сопротивляться у меня еще не появилось, но я уже могла проследить связь между своими действиями и своей апатией. А так же, что какие-то вещи помогают сохранять память и решимость. 
Именно в тот период жизни, я почувствовала глубокую благодарность Кришне за то, что не смотря на вся мои выходки, я еще каким-то чудом сохраняю желание вернуть себе веру в Него. Данный факт никак не укладывался у меня в голове. По всем правилам, как мне казалось, я давно уже должна была оставить Сознание Кришны, и само стремление идти к Нему, но нет! Я еще воспеваю (хотя и Нама-апаратху), я еще что-то пытаюсь делать. И это осознание для меня было самым важным. Я чувствовала, что Кришне не все равно, что со мной, и Он дает мне шанс. Переживание этой благодарности позволило мне научиться ценить. Пусть еще не всем своим сердцем, а больше теоретически, но я сильно захотела обрести и углублять эту способность. А опыт прошлых “неудач” помог обрести страх ее потерять (способность быть благодарной). 

*Так и начинается подьем.*
Преданный, с которого сбили спесь, который уже не завышает себе стандарты, подсознательно, думая, что ему все по плечу, который видит свой реальный уровень, который умеет ценить те крохи, что у него есть (потому что даже за них приходиться отдать галлоны крови и усилий),  такой преданный медленно, но верно, начинает “все с нуля”.
Но уже осознанно. Теперь он очень аккуратен, постоянно учиться на своих ошибках, умеет анализировать. Теперь его не останавливают постоянные падения,  анартхи и отсутствие вкуса в своем сердце, ведь это ожидаемо. Чего еще ждать от материальной болезни? Но вот каждый проблеск Сознания Кришны для него как беспричинный подарок, который он теперь трепетно прячет в своем сердце. И в таком настроении, он постепенно начинает по-другому видеть преданных: сколько же они должны были пройти в свое время (может даже в прошлых жизнях), чтобы сейчас повтоять свои круги без долгов? Я сейчас не говорю ни о каком супер уровне, а просто “16*4 без срывов”. То, что раньше мы считали как нечто незначительное, сейчас мы можем оценить НАСКОЛЬКО ЭТО РЕДКИЙ ДАР! 

Простите, что столько много слов)) Надеюсь, я смогла Вам передать настроение?)
Вы очень удаливый человек!


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*А теперь те самые пара предложений, практические шаги, которые лично мне помогли вылезти из “замкнутого круга”.
*

*1) Первым делом, помимо внутренних молитв, это спорт.* 
Да-да, именно, спорт. Очень хорошо выбивает тама-гунну из тела и нашего сознания. Недаром, Шрила Прабхупада говорил: здоровье-садхана-служение. И здоровье на первом месте.Я начала раз в неделю бегать, и делать ежедневную зарядку. Больше заниматься физическим трудом, быть на природе. Мир быстро преобразился! Появилась энергия, что бы что-то менять.
*2) Записалась на Бхакти-Шастры.*
Если нет вкуса слушать и читать, нужно общаться с теми, у кого этот вкус есть. И на подобных курсах преподают именно практические аспекты шастр! Не просто “тема: гуны”, а как они проявляются, как порабощают, и как из них можно выбраться. Постепенно, шаг за шагом, с практическими заданиям. Очень подробно. Настоящий психологический тренинг получается) Теперь, когда Вы получили опыт потери вкуса, очень важно еще  раз обрести структурное знание,  разложив по-полочкам: что за чем идет, какие подводные ямы встрчаются на пути, почему важно что-то делать, и как это отразиться на Вашей вере. Только теперь Вы сможете услышать гораздо больше, чем слышали до своего кризиса, потому что многое пережили сами. И это большое благословение. 
И самое главное, что можно обрести благодаря Бхакти Шастрам: это живую веру в то, что Кришна Ваш лучший Друг и благожелатель. А если такая вера у Вас уже есть, то Шастры углубят ее многократно, показав в чем она проявляется. Благодаря систематическому изучению под руководством приходит настоящее понимание нашей удачи. Это тоже не просто слова. Это реально нужно ощутить!! Мы, жители Кали юги, родились не для духовной практики. Нас вообще не должно было быть здесь! В нашем сознании не должно было родиться и тени желания стать преданными!   Откуда тогда все это?? 
Милость и великое сострадание Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа, который вдохновил его приехать к нам. 
И чем глубже мы это осознаем, тем решительнее и благодарнее станет наше сердце. Тем легче нам будет практиковать.
Хотя бы для этого имеет смысл записаться на курс Школы Бхакти, или Бхакти Шастр (лично я обучаюсь на онлайн курсе Саманья Бхакти Шастры, где преподают Ватсала прабху, Варшана прабху и др).


Впринципе, эти два пункта, если отнестись к ним со всей серьезностью и искренностью, потянут за собой все остальное. Физика даст Вам силы, а структурное изучение шастр под руководством старших, вернет утерянное когда-то вдохновение. Если же еще добавить к этому вышеописанное настроение благодарности, то энтузиазм не заставит себя долго ждать. Желание “захотеть служить” вспыхнет в сердце с новой силой. А как говорит Господь в Шри Ишопанишад, Он тот, кто испокон исполняет желания всех живых существ  :smilies:  Значит, по-тихоньку, Вы начнете добавлять в свою практику общение с преданными, попытки стать кому-то другом, попытки служить (не для галочки, а уже осознанное: да, Господь, я признаю, что я не чувствую вкуса и желания это делать, но я хочу обрести это желание!!), и таким образом, Вы попадете в другой “замкнутый круг”, полный открытий, ярких красок и озарений. 
Возможно, это будет не быстрый процесс, но однозначно, оно того стоит! 

Я сама лишь в процессе, до сих пор мне все дается с боем, но спустя месяцы  я вдруг обнаружила, что мне.. снова нравиться быть в Храме. Это было небольшой вспышкой, но то, что я пережила в этот момент, я не променяю ни на что. Я снова слушаю Духовного Учителя каждый день, и периодически стала ловить себя на мысли, что не хочу выключать лекцию, настолько она затянула. Сама не верю своим глазам/ушам))). Вкус возвращается! Хотя много работы еще впереди, но *ПРОЦЕСС РАБОТАЕТ!*

*Поэтому, я искренне желаю Вам не сдаваться! 
Пусть Господь прольет на Вас всю Свою милость, и поможет обрести желаемое!
*
Надеюсь, мое “эссе” было хоть чем-то Вам полезно.
Если возникнут вопросы, с радостью готова ответить.

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Ps. как психолог тоже пару слов добавлю, что иногда нам не дают двигаться вперёд сильные внутренние блоки,  чувство вины, сопротивление, не проработанные детские травмы и т.п. В таких случаях порой будет уместно пройти психологическую консультацию, которая поможет встретиться с собой. Но важно, чтобы консультант был искренним и духовным человеком.
 Результат такой сессии в том, чтобы обрести правильное настроение, перестать сопротивляться действительности, перестать пытаться быть "кем-то", и принять себя, свой уровень, увидеть за всеми этими сложностями руку и замыслы Кришны. Консультант лишь помогает человеку соприкоснуться с этим "настроением ученика", помогает не свернуть с пути. Но настоящие перемены начинаются после. Когда преданный уже самостоятельно учиться возвращать свой ум в это настроение. Прилагает усилия.

Однако, это не обязательно должно быть через консультацию. Духовная практика, под должным руководством, даёт те же самые результаты, и идет ещё глубже. Но если вдруг нужна "скорая помощь", то могу порекомендовать обратиться к специалистам школы П3000, или послушать их тренинги, мне в свое время это оказало огромную поддержку. 

Вот, что я хотела добавить)

----------

